# roof to wall flashing.



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can use the rubber flashing as a shield, but use Step flashing over the top to shed the water down and away. The only thing about the rubber flashing, is that you will have to remove some of the wooden siding to install.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> You can use the rubber flashing as a shield, but use Step flashing over the top to shed the water down and away. The only thing about the rubber flashing, is that you will have to remove some of the wooden siding to install.


I'm residing at the same time so all the siding is coming off.

I was going to put ice and water shield over the entire roof and run a few inches up onto the wall and then weave step flashing in with the roof shingles. Where I'm having trouble understanding is the first piece of step flashing. How do I keep the roof from draining behind the siding?

TIA


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The Rubber flashing will shield it, along with the step. When you do the whole setup, it will go from bottom to top, with the next layer being over the edge of the next.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Clutchcargo said:


> I'm residing at the same time so all the siding is coming off.
> 
> I was going to put ice and water shield over the entire roof and run a few inches up onto the wall and then weave step flashing in with the roof shingles. Where I'm having trouble understanding is the first piece of step flashing. How do I keep the roof from draining behind the siding?
> 
> TIA


These 2 links may help you:

http://www.housingzone.com/topics/pb/build/pb03ga007.asp

(In this video link, it is not required that you dress like the guy in the video wearing the jean cut offs and the bandana :wink: ): http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/pac_ctnt/text/0,2595,HPRO_20196_55073,00.html?c=483&videoid=63326


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok, the kickout flashing makes sense. Is that a product that's available or is that something that is made on the site from step flashing?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Kick-out is made on site. If you do not have a Brake for sheetmetal, you will have to improvise.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It also can be made from a standard baby tin step flashing.

Take your tin snips and cut on a 45 * angle and bend the bottom portion upwards, so the sheet metal on the top portion overlaps the sheet metal on the bottom portion. Ice and Water shield behind the step flashings is also a good idea, especially since you will have the siding removed.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Can you make a kickout flashing using galvanized L flashing? I wasn't sure if it would rust since it was cut.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can use Aluminum or Copper, then you do not have to worry about rusting.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you use a copper step flashing in direct contact with aluminum step flashings, then the aluminum one will disintegrate from a "Galvanic" reaction.

Make sure you use compatible metals in direct contact with each other.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

All I have access to is really thin aluminum step flashing. Can I cut a piece of galvanized metal for the kickout? I mean people use galvanized all the time and have to trim it to size.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Galvanized sheet metal is closer to aluminum on the "Galvanic Chart" than aluminum and copper are.

It is still two dis-similar metals and not hight recommended, but they will not have as an intense of a reaction as the copper has to the weaker aluminum metal.

Ed


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I sounds like you need to use aluminum nails as well; is that correct? 
Are there any pictures online on how to bend a kickout into shape?


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I cut the 45 degree cut and placed a 2X4 block at the cut. I then just bent the metal around the 2X4 (not all the way). It worked for me.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Doesn't that give you a pin hole in the corner?


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> Doesn't that give you a pin hole in the corner?


The kickout flashing's purpose is to kickout water. In your case it will be at the end of the run. I guess you could seal it. If you didn't have a kickout it would end where you made the cut. I don't see any problems, but a real roofer may come along shortly. I am just a DIY person.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

To avoid the "pin-hole" leak potential, I take 2 pieces of step flashings, cut the opposite miter angle on the bottom piece, apply a slight bead of sealant, then sandwich the 2nd piece of step flashing on top of the 1st one with the exact opposite angle of the miter cut. 

Or, you could purchase a "kick-out" flashing from a company who makes them.

Here is one link.

http://www.dryflekt.com/

Ed

P.S. Galvanized nails are constantly used to install the aluminum step flashings, aka baby tins. The step flashings are typically nailed into the side wall portion of the flashing.


----------

